# PHP Syntax



## Amsterdam (1. Aug 2010)

```
function Test($Betrag)
{
    if(Sinnlos($Betrag))
    {
        return '1';
    }
}

function Sinnlos($V)
{
    return $V;
}
```
Ist das Möglich?


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Aug 2010)

wie wäre es mit ausprobieren? aber jo, dürfte 

PHP code - 15 lines - codepad


----------



## Amsterdam (1. Aug 2010)

Bei mir funktioniert es aber nicht. Wenn ich den Quellcode wie folgt Ändere:
	
	
	
	





```
function Test($Betrag)
{
    if(Sinnlos($Betrag))
    {
        return '1';
    }
}

function Sinnlos($V)
{
    echo 'TEST';
    if(mysql_fetch_array(mysql_query('')))
    {
        return $V;
    }
}
```
wird 'TEST' nicht geprintet, so als wenn Sinnlos() auf einmal nicht mehr aufgerufen wird.


----------



## Amsterdam (2. Aug 2010)

Naja gut, dass das echo nicht geprintet wird, liegt daran, dass das Parsen abgebrochen wird, wenn ein fehler vorhanden ist. Das Heißt der Fehler kann durchaus in einer tiefer liegenden aufgerufenen Funktion liegen. Aber durch das texten bin ich drauf gekommen. Thread bitte schließen.


----------

